# Is this Poa Triv? Quick question



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm planning a reno and want to know if this is Poa T. It is very skinny and stalky and it grows very quickly!
Please help lol


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks like Triv to me. Especially that 3rd pic.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Should I hit it with Glypho now or will that not help a renovation in the fall?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Would any other pictures help?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

In the 3rd pic - I thought I saw ryegrass seedheads... ryegrass gets VERY stalky when/after seeding... can you get closer pics of the leaf blade and/or seedheads?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

fusebox7 said:


> In the 3rd pic - I thought I saw ryegrass seedheads... ryegrass gets VERY stalky when/after seeding... can you get closer pics of the leaf blade and/or seedheads?


Here are a couple pictures. Thank you guys so much for your help. Their are hardly any grass blades with this stuff.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That still looks like triv. Ryegrass seed heads have a more purple ish look. I have triv and the seed heads are longer like ryegrass but they're fairly easily distinguishable.

If you're going to renovate no need to kill now.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> That still looks like triv. Ryegrass seed heads have a more purple ish look. I have triv and the seed heads are longer like ryegrass but they're fairly easily distinguishable.
> 
> If you're going to renovate no need to kill now.


Thank you. 
I thought it typically looked like bluegrass? This is so stalky? I'm just being hopeful lol.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@pennstater2005 i didn't say perennial ryegrass  I just thought it looked like:








But I know you're the expert and it does have that familiar "splayed" out look to it that is reminiscent of triv.

Keep it alive so it dies a bit for your Reno!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> @pennstater2005 i didn't say perennial ryegrass  I just thought it looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no expert! I just have a lot of Triv right now and that's what it looks like.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

So the final nail in the coffin is if it starts to turn brown in the heat of the summer, or is there another sign of dormancy?
Happy Saturday


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Ryegrass will be red at the base.


----------

